# Torelli touring bike alert.



## Jesse D Smith (Jun 11, 2005)

First off, I have no direct association with the seller. I have owned a Torelli in the past, and to date it is the finest bike I've ridden. 
That said, I came across this Torelli Gran Sasso Touring bike on ebay.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270486380839&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123

If I had the money, and it was my size, I'd do all I could to snag it. If someone is in the market for a fine 56 cm steel Touring bike, this is a prime candidate.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

chainstays are pretty short for something made to have a rear rack... tire/fender clearance looks kind tight too


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

It's hard to tell from the photos, but the frame doesn't look like it has eyelets for fenders. Also, caliper brakes aren't the best for touring.

FWIW, my mechanic has a good working relationship with Torelli, and he tells me that Torelli will now make custom frames for minimal extra cost.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Maybe a good road bike, but doesn't look like the ideal touring bike.


----------



## Jesse D Smith (Jun 11, 2005)

*Oops*



tarwheel2 said:


> It's hard to tell from the photos, but the frame doesn't look like it has eyelets for fenders. Also, caliper brakes aren't the best for touring.
> 
> FWIW, my mechanic has a good working relationship with Torelli, and he tells me that Torelli will now make custom frames for minimal extra cost.


My bad. I didn't look close enough. That's a strange way to build a touring bike-with no eyelets at the dropouts and no canti studs, and little tire clearance. Now that I reevaluate it, it almost seems like instead of making a dedicated touring frame, they just added a couple braze ons to the seat stays. 
I let my excitement for Torelli bikes cloud my judgment.


----------



## harlond (May 30, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/San-Marco-Seat-...Cycling_Parts_Accessories?hash=item518e3ad52b

Also a Torelli fan. If this saddle were red, I'd get it for my Torelli. Maybe it suits you.

Also, I noticed someone responded to your "Medical Procedure" post in the IGH forum over at mtbr.com.


----------



## Jesse D Smith (Jun 11, 2005)

harlond said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/San-Marco-Seat-...Cycling_Parts_Accessories?hash=item518e3ad52b
> 
> Also a Torelli fan. If this saddle were red, I'd get it for my Torelli. Maybe it suits you.
> 
> Also, I noticed someone responded to your "Medical Procedure" post in the IGH forum over at mtbr.com.


I ride Rolls saddles. I think I have seen Torelli embroidered Rolls saddles before. I ride one on my commuter, but embroidered saddles tend to wear away the lycra on my bibs, so I avoid them on my main road bike.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

*"touring" bikes*



Jesse D Smith said:


> My bad. I didn't look close enough. That's a strange way to build a touring bike-with no eyelets at the dropouts and no canti studs, and little tire clearance. Now that I reevaluate it, it almost seems like instead of making a dedicated touring frame, they just added a couple braze ons to the seat stays.
> I let my excitement for Torelli bikes cloud my judgment.


One thing I have noticed on eBay is that a lot of sellers call any road bike a touring bike. That is, they use the terms synonymously. They don't seem to realize that touring bikes are specifically designed for hauling gear. I used to search eBay frequently for touring frames, and at least half of the so-called touring bikes were actually road racing frames with steep angles, short chain stays and no mounts for racks and fenders.


----------



## parlorbikes (Aug 4, 2009)

You could always get the new cyclocross, then have them add braze ons. Its not on their website yet, It was at Interbike, and on their flickr link.


----------

